# Bows



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

What are the best kind of bows to use to stay in Bella's hair that is so light. Need extra small ones since she is toy size.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

probably a groomer would be a good source or information on that one . . Carley manages to shake them out no matter how you put them in . . . She is a Tomboy at heart and hates them.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette's groomer puts in tiny little bows attached by rubber bands! Bette hates them, she can't wait to get them out, but they stay in well. I have had to cut the rubber band to get them out.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Bella shakes her head and whole body as soon as I get them and shakes them right off  lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly comes out of the groomers with little bows on her ears they have this tiny elastic and they put it in somehow I always have a hard time taking them out. She is not a big fan she is more of a tomboy so it's so not her


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea I have seen the rubber band ones and the thought of having to cut her hair to get them out doesn't make me happy to think of that. Plus on top of that do you know how hard those are to put in? I have a heck of time with that tiny rubberband lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bella Girl said:


> Yea I have seen the rubber band ones and the thought of having to cut her hair to get them out doesn't make me happy to think of that. Plus on top of that do you know how hard those are to put in? I have a heck of time with that tiny rubberband lol


No I don't have to cut her hair out to take them off I just undo the knot they make but it does take a while


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly comes out of the groomers with little bows on her ears they have this tiny elastic and they put it in somehow I always have a hard time taking them out. She is not a big fan she is more of a tomboy so it's so not her


Why have i never seen this picture? How adorable is she in this.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Why have i never seen this picture? How adorable is she in this.


Maybe cause I hate it ha! I keep the uglies hidden


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady came home with boss one time. And B was embarrassed to be seen with her. They do make some mini ones with alligator clips. But lady hates them too so we don't do that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dome dogs just hate things in there ears. 


be very carfull with the rubber band ones. we had a dog come to the kennels we didnt knowtis it till the second day when drying her that around the bow her ear was all swolen.
Tye band had been put on too tite or the owner had left it on too long and it had matted the hair and pulled on the skin causing an absess. she ended up with a big scab on her ear and then a big hole in her ear when the top scab the the hair fell off. 

the dog was with us for 2weeks so we sorted everything out and it didnt look as bad when the owber came home. never saw the dog again but she went hone with a bald patch on her ear. 


show dogs who have to wair bows to keep the hair out of their eyes need their biws reagusted during the day and changed every day. Pet owners leave them in longer. 


please no more than 2 day with a bow. i have biws abd fethers for my girls but i am very awair of the matting they cause and i am constently checking them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does Bella like clothes? Maybe she could wear a sweater with a hood and the bows and bling could go on there? It seems dogs either love them or hate them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly comes out of the groomers with little bows on her ears they have this tiny elastic and they put it in somehow I always have a hard time taking them out. She is not a big fan she is more of a tomboy so it's so not her


Haha how girlie does Molly look?  - very cute with all her bows and flowery necker chief x


----------

